

Hosting company stole my website, and my domain name – what should I do? - Duskic
http://whoapi.com/blog/1091/hosting-company-stole-my-website-and-my-domain-name-what-should-i-do/

======
lutusp
That's a long account, but without anything remotely resembling useful advice.
Here's the advice that should have been included:

1\. Always register your domain name with a company other than your hosting
provider. Don't even allow the domain registrar to be owned by the same
corporation.

2\. Always maintain a complete, separate copy of the website's content. Never
allow the only copy of a Website to be in the hands of an ISP.

If the above two steps had been taken, the story told in the article would
have been impossible, and the client could have told the ISP to go to hell and
moved on to another provider.

In the above 100 words, I explain everything you need to know to protect
yourself from unscrupulous Website providers. By contrast, in the linked
article's 900 words, there is not one useful piece of advice, just a long,
incoherent narrative about how unfair life is.

~~~
Duskic
Thanks lutus, I included your tips, they are on the spot. I will try to
explain my post. The tip "keep a separate copy localy" or "domain name and
hosting shouldn't be in the hands of the same company" wouldn't mean anything
to my friend who is an artist. She just "lost her website". To her, there is
no domain name, hosting, files, its just a website.

This article wasn't about advanced user such as yourself, you don't need
protection and advice how to avoid this. And my writting style is passionate,
I am telling a story, not providing bullet points on advice like - Here's 10
advice you should follow so you don't get screwed over by a hoster. It was
about a friend of mine who is an artist and got screwed over, and now she will
go around tell people how techies are bad guys.

~~~
lutusp
> To her, there is no domain name, hosting, files, its just a website.

Yes, and we can see from your article where that got her, and what she needed
to know -- solutions not in your article.

> This article wasn't about advanced user such as yourself, you don't need
> protection and advice how to avoid this.

Yes, that was my point -- because your article is meant for the average
nontechnical ISP client, it should have included the two pieces of advice I
gave. And my points could be phrased in a way that would be comprehensible
even by a liberal arts graduate .. I think. :)

> And my writting style is passionate, I am telling a story, not providing
> bullet points ...

But if the points I made had been known to the victim, no passionate recital
would be required. Therefore I think they should have been included.

> It was about a friend of mine who is an artist and got screwed over, and now
> she will go around tell people how techies are bad guys.

Please try to understand that your article only generates heat, not light. The
remedy for the problems it describes requires far fewer words than a rant
about the consequences of not knowing a few simple principles. And remember
this is Hacker News, not a tabloid -- people come here for the light, not the
heat.

~~~
Duskic
Ok, thanks for the honest feedback. I'll do better next time.

